# Jacksonville



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Partial Derby Results as told to me:

1st #5 Goldstar Ethan O/H Judy Rasmuson
2nd #2 Seaside's Ace of Spades O/H Jerry Younglove
3rd #7 Sipping Irish Gold O/H Bev Burns
4th #9 Timberpond's Canadian Sunset O/H Greg Lee

Sorry, but that's all the information received . . . 

Congratulations to all!

rita


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

3,6,8,11,12,13,16,17,18,22,24,31,33,35,36,38,40,41,43,48,49,50,51,52,54,55,60,62

28 total

Open starts at 9am


----------



## Thomas Smith (Feb 6, 2011)

Anybody know about the Amateur?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

8,12,17,22,24,33,36,38,48,52

10 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

1,3,6,10,11,12,13,14,16,17,18,19,21,22,25,27,28,29,30,31,32,34,35,37,39,41,42,43,44

29 Total


----------



## mikekeen (Sep 5, 2009)

Congrats to Smoke and Augie Farnsworth!!!! They finished 2nd in the Q today, this was their first time running a Q.

Also congrats to Storm and Keith Farmer for earning a Res. Jam in the Q today.

this is all the info I have from a text


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

11,12,16,17,21,25,27,28,29,31,34,37,39,41,42,43,44

17 Total


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

mikekeen said:


> Congrats to Smoke and Augie Farnsworth!!!! They finished 2nd in the Q today, this was their first time running a Q.
> 
> Also congrats to Storm and Keith Farmer for earning a Res. Jam in the Q today.
> 
> this is all the info I have from a text


Congrats to Smoke & Auggie. I had the pleasure of watching Smoke place at a Derby in South Jersey.... He is a nice animal!!


Barb


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results
1st-#36 Pete H/Steve Yozamp /Bob Zylla
2nd-#38 Chance H/ Dave Smith O/ Terry Benda
3rd-#8 Candy H/Lynn Troy O/Garry & Sue Taylor
4th-#24 Kicker H/Mike Lardy O/Judy & Jim Powers

RJ -#17 Jet H/Mike Lardy O/Judy & Jim Powers

JAMS-12,22,33,48

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Wow... Congrats "Perfect Pete" & Candy - Steve & Lynn.... nice!

Congrats to all!!


Barb


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualified Results

1st-#9 BP O/H Emily Zeiders
2nd-#5 Smoke O/H Augie Farnsworth
3Rd-#3 Mick O/H Judy Rasmuson
4th-#11 Mario O/H James Bryan

RJ-#10 Storm H/Keith Farmer O/Mike Keen
JAMS- 1,4,7,8,12

Congrats to All !!


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Congrats Steve and Bob. Pete's last six trials: 4 wins, 1 second and a JAM!!!


----------



## backwater retrievers (Aug 5, 2005)

Congrats Bob & Steve ... 
Much deserved success for a great owner , awesome trainer and a very special animal.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Congrat's Steve and Bob!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

11,16,17,21,25,27,31,41

8 total


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

WOW! What an amazing record for Pete, Steve and Bob! Congratulations!

Rita and Frank


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#31 Billy Ray O/H Duncan Christie (Qual for Natl Am)
2nd-#27 Stevie O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#25 Cheif O/H Fred Kampo
4th-#16 Dancer O/H Yvonne Hays
RJ-#41 Rocky O/H Lydia Fekula

JAMS- 11,17,21

Congrats to All !!


----------

